
Self-Checkout in France Sets Off Battle over a Day of Rest - ingve
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/26/business/self-checkout-automation.html
======
Nextgrid
When reading this keep in mind that the job market & work culture in France is
quite insane, so a cashier job there is way more important than in your
typical first-world country because it's very hard to switch jobs.

I still disagree with them of course, but given the situation there where
unemployment is high (side-side effect of draconian employment laws, and the
culture as well), "cashier" is unfortunately a viable profession a lot of
people will spend years in instead of just using it to bootstrap themselves at
the beginning of their real career.

Here are some posts that shed some light on the work situation there:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17169504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17169504)

